# Havening



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

I thought this looked interesting. Seems to be along the same lines as EMDR and EFT

http://www.vosizneias.com/64016/2010/09/12/new-york-ny-doctor-promises-to-wipe-out-bad-memories/

http://www.karnacbooks.com/Product.asp?PID=29845&MATCH=1

http://drstevenhodes.typepad.com/meta_physician/2009/11/haveninga-preview-of-a-new-healing-modaliy.html


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmmm, interesting. I have seen other drs talk about this method for losing weight, which has it's psychological aspects. If it only costed $200 and you only needed one session then I'd go for it. If you have to keep coming back, well.....

However if the books go into great depth on how to do this yourself then that may be worth a try.


----------

